# Ro Ro ship MERCURI 2 lost in the Caspian Sea



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder if there is anyone out there who can help me solve a mystery.
In the World Ship Society's magazine in 1994 there was a photo of a 12000 ton Ro-ro ship - the MERCURI 2 in the Keil Canal.
In 2002 she was lost in a storm in the Caspian Sea whilst on passage across this sea. There was a considerable loss of life.
HOW DID A 12000 TON SHIP GET FROM THE BALTIC TO THE CASPIAN ???
I have done quite a bit of research but drawn a blank. I am aware that ships with low air/water draught can enter the Don river in the Sea of Azov and then cross via the Don- Volga Canal system and enter the Caspian via the Volga river.
A Scottish company BUE Marine has taken oil support vessels from the UK to the Caspian. It involved steaming to Istanbul where the bridge and upperworks were removed and placed on the afterdeck, after which they were towed across the Black Sea and Sea of Azov and followed the route above. There are low bridges and shallows and during the Soviet era the infrastructure was sorely neglected. The ships were put together again in Azerbaijan
There is traffic from the Baltic down the various river and canal systems to the Caspian and Black Seas but there again I don't suppose a big ship like this could do the journey.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Sidsal,
Can't help with the Ro-Ro question it puzzled me as well. However I worked for BUE Marine from 1995-1997 on the 'Bakii' and 'Geofizik1' on the Caspian. The Baki was refitted in Sunderland and entered the Caspian from St, Petersburg down the Volga, sitting on the bottom at low tide and moving as far as pos. on the high tides.,


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Les:
Great to hear of someone who has actually been in the Caspian !
How big a ship was the Bakii? I really think the Mercuri 2 must have come down that route because all my info is that the Volga/Don canal had low bridges and that the infrastructure was really neglected in the Soviet era.
I have tried ringing BUE but it's on an answer machine all the time.
I have a good photo of Mercur1 2 and sometime I hope to do a small article for Sea Breezes on it.
Best regards
Sid


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Sid,
Baki was about 2,500 grt an ex soviet spy ship. converted to a seismic survey boat Probably the most boring job in the world, trundling back and forth on the Caspian looking for oil. I also worked on a pipe lay barge, and anchor handling tugs, supply boats etc. Mainly in a suoervisory capacity supposedly teaching the locals how to do the work! There were 3 or 4 Ro-Ros running from Baku across to Aktau and other local beauty spots in Khazakstan.I have quite a lot of photos of the various activities and some day will upload them onto this great site. Meantime let me have your email in a PM and I will scan a couple for you.
Regards,
Les


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

sidsal said:


> I wonder if there is anyone out there who can help me solve a mystery.
> In the World Ship Society's magazine in 1994 there was a photo of a 12000 ton Ro-ro ship - the MERCURI 2 in the Keil Canal.
> In 2002 she was lost in a storm in the Caspian Sea whilst on passage across this sea. There was a considerable loss of life.
> HOW DID A 12000 TON SHIP GET FROM THE BALTIC TO THE CASPIAN ???
> ...


Hi Sidsal, I am an ex seafarer living on the Azerbaijan port of Primorsk 35 kl south of Baku, have been here since 1995. The Ro/Ro in question sank during bad weather possible cause was rail tank cars full of crude oil breaking loose and smashing the stern doors open and also causing a severe list which eventually caused her to sink, if I remember correctly 23 persons were lost, which included crew and pasengers. Sailing from Aktau to Baku. There are presently four other vessels of the same class still plying this run, two to Kazakstan 2 go to Turkmenistan.
These were built in the Russian port of Astrakan bottom of the Volga River, a big ship building yard.
Some of the ships mentioned by Les come down the Volga river / canal sytem, normally bigger type vessels have spontoons welded to give them the lighter draught to come down the waterways.
Due to the severe winters in Russia the Volga is normally closed for three to four months of the year due to thick ice. Some of the drill rigs built in Baku have beed pre fabricated in Singapore, barged to the volga and into the Caspian and constructed in Baku.
For your further information, Azerbaijan has a large modern deep sea fleet of world wide traders apart from it's Caspian fleet.
Baku has four ship repair yards, and plans are in place to build a new construction yard for ships up to 35,000 ton and new dry docks.
I have to smile when people say the Caspian is just a lake!
Regards,

Spence.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Spence: We don't know the half of it !! This SN site is amazing in getting contact with such interesting people as yourself. There are many questions I'd like to ask. The info re sponsons being fitted for reducing the draught of ships for the waterways is interesting. Now can you help me with the following -
The Mercuri2 was photographed in the Keil Canal in 1994 - did she come down from St Petersburg ?
Do you know of this firm British Underwater Engineering ? They have taken oil support vessels to the Caspian from the UK.
You mention a proposed shipyard to build ships up to 35K tons. Will they be for the Caspian only - or can they exit to the Black Sea?
I read on the internet that the Don-Volga Canal has low bridges and that the waterway has been neglected during the Soviet period.
Finally - what took you to the Caspian ?
Very best wishes
Sid
PS I hope to do an article for Sea Breezes on the Mercuri2. Very sad wasn't it. As you suggest - most have no conception of the size of teh Caspian Sea


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

sidsal said:


> Spence: We don't know the half of it !! This SN site is amazing in getting contact with such interesting people as yourself. There are many questions I'd like to ask. The info re sponsons being fitted for reducing the draught of ships for the waterways is interesting. Now can you help me with the following -
> The Mercuri2 was photographed in the Keil Canal in 1994 - did she come down from St Petersburg ?
> Do you know of this firm British Underwater Engineering ? They have taken oil support vessels to the Caspian from the UK.
> You mention a proposed shipyard to build ships up to 35K tons. Will they be for the Caspian only - or can they exit to the Black Sea?
> ...


Sid, just read your Profile, that is a lot of experience you have, going strong at 81 sea air can't be bad. I need a week or so to get exact information on the Mercuri2 I will also get some information on her sister ships.
The UK company that is working out of Baku and Bautino (kazakstan) is BUE, we also have Tidewater Marine and Squire Pacific, so quite an assortment, they normally have to Captains one Azeri and one European normally ex North Sea. BP require this as the ships are mostly on BP charters. Now that six oil rigs have been completed and working offshore for BP (Built in Baku) they now have a DSV deep sea diviving support vessel, Russian built to support underwater services. We have a heavy lift Derek Barge DB Azerbaijan, lifts up to 500 tons ( Iworked on this one back in 2001 for a short period), quite old now but still working, two mono hulled crane ships, only one 'Titan' works. ( Ithinks these lift up to 150/ 200 tons ) We have two floating dry docks always in use and 3 dry docks, one of which takes ships up to 15,000 tons, the Ro/Ros always use these docks.
Since the late 90's the Russians have been spending a lot of money up grading, repairing their Roads, waterways and cannals, so there is a vast improvement, only the winters effect the traffic.
By the way I remember going up the Manchester Ship Cannal with maize for the Kellogs factory in Salford, we used to lighten ship in Eastahm, into the old long cannal barges, working barges, I beleave they are all gone now, made into house boats!
I came here after working for a Catering company as Camp Boss in Siberia, after worked in 'Tengiz' which is in Kazakstan, came here in 1995 also with same company and have stayed, married , house and feet under the table, weather is clement and life is laid back, definately not in the fast lane!
Sid I will try and get the information to you as soon as possible.

Best regards,

Spence.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Spence and Old Janner:
You say I have had an interesting life - it's nothing to what you chaps have had and are having. The Caspian sounds a fascinating area and I doubt if one in a hundred people here would have any idea whatsoever of what it's like.
I myself had no idea that it's such an inetersting area.
I must try and get myself organised to collate all the info you chaps have - including some of your photos hopefully.
My E-mail address is [email protected]
Cheers for now
Sid
PS It's a cold wet day here and the news is blooming depressing but we are luckier than most !!


----------



## Pravda (Jan 26, 2009)

Its interesting that the offshore production installations in the Caspian "Kashagan" oil and gas field, comprise of several barges built in various shipyards in, Italy, Norway, Malta, Dubai. On completion they were sailed through the Russian canal system into the Caspian. (This could be viewed on Google Earth)They were then jacked up and welded together to form the Offshore Installation. (Living accommodation and production modules)
I was fortunate to be involved in both the Kashagan project and the Karachaganak Field in Kazakhstan from 1995 until 2008. Wonderful country and wonderful people.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Pravda:
V interesting. All you chaps with experience out there say that the people are great. Isn't it true that most people are OK - it's our damned politicians who seem to cause all the trouble.? 
This thread has turned out to be most educational and I hope it continues to bring forth more information from you adventurous people !


----------



## Pravda (Jan 26, 2009)

I was in Almaty on business in 2001. I held a series of meetings with a Professor from the University of Almaty and he asked myself and a friend if we would like to see some of the interesting places in the countryside. Next morning off we went in a 4 x4 first stop, the Blue Mosque, what a sight, it is HUGH and has the biggest chandelier I have ever seen. We continue until we reach the site were "The Golden Warrior" was found. This is a statue of pure gold depicting an ancient warrior, now a national treasure. We then are out onto the stepe, as flat as a billiard table as far as the eye could see. He stopped the car and we got out, as you walked on the fauna, it released a sent that was better than any aftershave you ever had. 
After driving for an hour, he said, "we are coming to the gorge". Of course you don't see it until your on top of it and driving down almost vertical.
At the bottom was the River Illi, a river that flows from China through Kazakhstan. We put the beer and vodka in the cold water for a while and then had the chicken we brought with us. After a good drink, we walked along the river back and around a bend. The most remarkable site met us. Huge rock carvings on the cliff faces. (Much influenced by Buda) It was amazing. The Professor told us that it was a headquarters of Genghis Khan.
After all to short a time we were off again to the shores of the Balkhash Lake.
Man made in the '60's to provide power for the Almaty region. 
We visited a fish farm where you could either fish for a meal with rod and line or just put a big net in and pull a couple of dozen trout out. That's what we did. The guy in charge then grilled them for us, BEAUTIFUL.
It didn't end there !!! The Professor then took us to, what looked like a typical farm. Cattle and sheep etc. In the farmhouse, we entered a spiral staircase to a reception room with passages running off in various directions.
At the reception bar we were treated to Kazakh brandy and a lecture on what the installation was used for in the cold war. Nothing of significance they said, just communications !!!.
The best was to come, back upstairs we were taken out to a barn. Inside were two, what looked like small aircraft. They were in fact the prototypes of a huge project run by the Russians. The built things similar to aircraft that would fly/skim over the water carrying tanks ad troops at fantastic speeds. There are old photos on YouTube. I sat in the pilots seat. 
I swear it wasnt the brandy or the vodka. I still have contact with the Professor, great guy.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Pravda: Amazing - sounds like soemthing out of a futuristic film !
We in the UK know so little of an area that is so interesting.
I had seen soemething about the Russian experimental ships/planes that were to revolutionise water transport.
Great stuff !


----------

